# pansat hd



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I've seen two versions of the Pansat 9200 for sale. Standard for around $429 and a 8PSK version for about $200 more.

I can't find the specs as to whether you can record to an external drive with it or not.

I've only seen one 8PSK channel listed, so I'm curious what the board is for.

It seems from the comments on here Pansat is the best. Although I don't really need another ATSC tuner, if it can record via the PSIP to an external drive it would be great.

I think Unclehonkey has one right?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

The 9200 is the updated version of the 9000 which allows for the 8psk addition. Basically 8psk is just a different type of modulation.

Both versions currently do not support external HDD units.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Do any of you own any HD units beside Pansat? I want to get a good one, but was kinda hoping to get one with HDD recording option. I don't want any questionable one just for that, however. It seems Pansat has a good rep and several aftermarket mods for it, so it seems to be "the brand". Anyone chime in with suggestions or comments.


----------

